# Schwache Leistung an Drehstrommotor



## Mat2018 (6 Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe einen dreiphasen Motor an einer älteren Bandschleifmaschine,  die ich vor kurzem gekauft habe. Beim Einschalten schafft der Motor es nicht,  den Keilriemen zu drehen (ich muss ihn manuell anschubsen, damit er  überhaupt in Fahrt kommt). Nachdem der Motor dann auf Touren gekommen  ist, wird er sehr warm.

Gemessen habe ich:

- Durchgangsmessung der drei Spulen (gemessen an den jeweiligen  Wicklungsenden am Klemmkasten des  Motors, die Brücke habe ich dafür  natürlich entfernt): Alles in Ordnung

- Widerstandsmessung der Spulen: Alle 5,6 Ohm

- Kein Kurzschluss zwischen den Spulen oder zwischen einer der Spulen mit der Masse (gemessen mt Durchgangsprüfung)

- Durchgangsmessung vom Anschlusskasten an der Maschine zum Schalter und  vom Schalter zum Motor: Alles ok. Der Schalter ist ein einfacher  "Ein-Aus-Schalter" (also kein Stern-Dreieck oder sonst was).

- Drehzahl gemessen: 1250 U/min (laut Typenschild sollten es 1410 sein)

- Der Motor läuft rund, es sind keine Geräusche zu hören, alle Lager  sind leichtgängig (auch die sonstigen Lager an der Schleifmaschine).

... aber die Leistung entspricht nicht dem eines 1,1 kW-Motors. und heiß darf er auch nicht werden und die Drehzahl stimmt auch nicht.

Die Sternschaltung dürfte korrekt sein.

Könnte es sein, dass eine Spule defekt ist? Habt ihr sonst eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Fotos und Zeichnung im Anhang.

Grüße,
Mat


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2018)

Ich würde mal die Spannung im Klemmkasten im Betrieb messen,
den Motorstrom jeder einzelnen Phase.


----------



## Mavorkit (6 Dezember 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich würde mal die Spannung im Klemmkasten im Betrieb messen,
> den Motorstrom jeder einzelnen Phase.


Das klingt nach einem Plan. Bei Schnellsicherungen hatte ich es schon öfter, das die nicht ganz durch waren und dann noch so 100V durch kamen.
Das Verhalten ähnelt dem einer fehlenden Phase, nur dass der Motor dann nur brummt.

Hast du auch Mal probiert den Antrieb im Leerlauf anzuschalten also ohne Keilriemen?

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (6 Dezember 2018)

Am Motor hast du ja schon sehr viel gemessen, aber hast du auch tatsächlich die Zuleitung mit 3x400V gemessen? Das ist Zweiphasenlauf!

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Waggl (6 Dezember 2018)

Das stimmt das hatte Ich auch schon öfter bei alten Leistungsschutzschaltern die in feuchten Umgebungen Betrieben wurden.
Ohne last volle Netzspannung bei belastung nur noch 50V am Verbraucher.
Motor einschalten und die Sicherung unter Last betätigen das brennt die Kontakte wieder frei.


----------



## weißnix_ (6 Dezember 2018)

Um die möglichen Fehler weiter aufzulisten:

Ein Teilwindungschluss würde sich so ähnlich auswirken.
Aufschluss könnte die angesprochene Spannungsmessung an den Motorklemmen, bei Sternschaltung auch über den einzelnen Wicklungen (Stternpunktverschiebung) und eine vergleichende Strommessung an allen drei Phasen geben.

Kannst Du den Strom nicht messen: Ein Windungsschluss ist bei Sternschaltung auch daran zu erkennen das die Spannung über einer Motorwindung unter Last abweicht von den anderen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2018)

Möglich wäre auch, dass unter den drei Aussenleitern fälschlicherweise der Null geklemmt wurde. Das ist ein sehr häufiger Fehler, der gerne mal bei den CE-Steckern bzw. Steckdosen fabriziert wird.


----------



## winnman (6 Dezember 2018)

ja, das der Blaue als N geklemmt wurde ist mir auch in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## Mat2018 (11 Dezember 2018)

Hallo und vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten!
... und sorry für die späte Antwort!



Mavorkit schrieb:


> Hast du auch Mal probiert den Antrieb im Leerlauf anzuschalten also ohne Keilriemen?



Ja, das läuft deutlich besser. Aber Anschubsen muss ich das Keilriemenrad trotzdem noch.


----------



## Mat2018 (11 Dezember 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Möglich wäre auch, dass unter den drei Aussenleitern fälschlicherweise der Null geklemmt wurde. Das ist ein sehr häufiger Fehler, der gerne mal bei den CE-Steckern bzw. Steckdosen fabriziert wird.



... das kann ich ausschließen. Der Null-Leiter ist nicht angeschlossen (weder am Stecker noch an der Kupplung).


----------



## Mat2018 (11 Dezember 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Um die möglichen Fehler weiter aufzulisten:
> 
> Ein Teilwindungschluss würde sich so ähnlich auswirken.
> Aufschluss könnte die angesprochene Spannungsmessung an den Motorklemmen, bei Sternschaltung auch über den einzelnen Wicklungen (Stternpunktverschiebung) und eine vergleichende Strommessung an allen drei Phasen geben.
> ...



Ich habe jetzt nochmal gemessen, wobei ich nur einen einfachen Multimeter habe. Das kam dabei raus:

STROM:
- Bei der Messung "L1 an Motor" (also an Masse) hat der *FI-Schalter *(Sicherung) ausgelöst. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich hab damit nicht weiter gemessen. Ohne Messgerät gibts keinen Kurzschluss.
- Bei "L1 an Sternpunkt" (also an der Brücke der Wicklungsenden) wurden ca. *7-8A *angezeigt.
- Bei "L2 an Sternpunkt" wurden *23A* angezeigt!
- Bei "L3 an Sternpunkt" wurde *0A* angezeigt (wobei das auch damit  zusammenhängen kann, dass der Multimeter nach der extrem hohen Messung  davor nicht mehr wollte oder eine Pause brauchte, die ich ihm nicht  gegönnt habe …)

SPANNUNG:
- L1, L2 und L3 jeweils an Sternpunkt: *230V
*
Merkwürdig....

Grüße,
Mat


----------



## JesperMP (11 Dezember 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich würde mal die Spannung im Klemmkasten im Betrieb messen,
> den Motorstrom jeder einzelnen Phase.


+1
Spannung zwischen die Phasen.
Strom in jeder Phase mittels Zangenammeter.
Ist schnell erledigt.


----------



## Mat2018 (11 Dezember 2018)

uups ... ich habe versehentlich eine Antwort geschrieben


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2018)

> Bei "L1 an Sternpunkt" (also an der Brücke der Wicklungsenden) wurden ca. *7-8A *angezeigt.
> - Bei "L2 an Sternpunkt" wurden *23A* angezeigt!



Wie hast du denn den Strom gemessen? Zange oder durch das Multimeter, wenn durch das Multimeter, dann wird wohl die
Sicherung im Messgerät ausgelöst haben ( bei Fluke typischerweise 11A Sicherung )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2018)

> Spannung zwischen die Phasen.



Ja, dass wäre mal interessant.


----------



## Mat2018 (11 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn den Strom gemessen? Zange oder durch das Multimeter, wenn durch das Multimeter, dann wird wohl die
> Sicherung im Messgerät ausgelöst haben ( bei Fluke typischerweise 11A Sicherung )



... mit Multimeter (der offiziell auch nur bis 10A geht). Eine Zange habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Mat2018 (11 Dezember 2018)

JesperMP schrieb:


> +1
> Spannung zwischen die Phasen.
> Strom in jeder Phase mittels Zangenammeter.
> Ist schnell erledigt.



Wie messe ich die Spannung zwischen den Phasen?


----------



## JesperMP (11 Dezember 2018)

Gelöscht...

Bin einig mit DeltaMikeAir.
Bitte stoppen und ein Elektriker anfragen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2018)

> Wie messe ich die Spannung zwischen den Phasen?



Also wenn du diese Frage stellst, dann muss ich leider sagen, mess lieber gar nichts mehr.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2018)

> Bei "L1 an Sternpunkt"


Wie kann man denn einen Strom von L1 auf den Sternpunkt messen?
Wenn du dein Messgerät auf Strom steckst, von L1 auf die Sternbrücke gehst, ergibt dies einen Kurzschluss.

Lass es lieber sein und besorge dir einen Elektriker.


----------



## PN/PN (11 Dezember 2018)

Moin Mat2018,
vielleicht solltest du, wenn du dich damit nicht so richtig auskennst, einen Kollegen um Hilfe bitten. Ansonsten kannst du die Spannung zwischen den Phasen messen, indem du L1 zu L2 , L2 zu L3 und L3 und L1 misst. Das Ergebnis sollte dabei immer immer 400V betragen.
Bitte tue dir nicht weh


----------



## Mat2018 (11 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Lass es lieber sein und besorge dir einen Elektriker.



... alles klar 

Danke nochmals und ich schau jetzt mal, wo es neue Motoren gibt ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2018)

> Danke nochmals und ich schau jetzt mal, wo es neue Motoren gibt



Such dir doch einen Elektriker, der dir das mal vernünftig überprüft. Sonst kaufst du dir einem Motor,
schließt ihn an und hast noch das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Mat2018 (11 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Such dir doch einen Elektriker, der dir das mal vernünftig überprüft. Sonst kaufst du dir einem Motor,
> schließt ihn an und hast noch das gleiche Problem.



ja, aber wo soll denn eine Fehlerquelle AUßERHALB des Motors sein?

Am Schalter kanns nicht liegen (ich habe alles auch mit überbrücktem Schalter gemessen).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2018)

> ich habe alles auch mit überbrücktem Schalter gemessen


Also das ist eine Top Idee. Mann, du wirst doch wohl einen Elektriker kennen und fragen, ob er mal
15 Minuten vorbeikommt.

Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll, einem Laien die Fehlersuche bei anliegenden 400V AC zu erklären.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2018)

Mat2018 schrieb:


> ja, aber wo soll denn eine Fehlerquelle AUßERHALB des Motors sein?
> 
> Am Schalter kanns nicht liegen (ich habe alles auch mit überbrücktem Schalter gemessen).



"Wer viel misst, misst Mist."

Da du keine Erfahrung mit Elektrizität hast, solltest du die Finger davon lassen, bevor
du oder schlimmer jemand anderes zu schaden kommt. Ein Stromschlag kann Tödlich sein,
ich hoffe das ist dir bewusst.


----------



## Mat2018 (11 Dezember 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> "Wer viel misst, misst Mist."
> 
> Da du keine Erfahrung mit Elektrizität hast, solltest du die Finger davon lassen, bevor
> du oder schlimmer jemand anderes zu schaden kommt. Ein Stromschlag kann Tödlich sein,
> ich hoffe das ist dir bewusst.



Alles klar, das ist mir bewusst.  Danke dennoch für den Hinweis. Ich höre hier auf zu messen (bzw. habe bisher auch vollkommen ohne Berührung gemessen, nicht mal das Messgerät hatte ich in der Hand, alle Messkabel waren angeklemmt, nur den CEE-Stecker eingesteckt, mit Handschuhen).

Dennoch würde mich interessieren, ob es eine Fehlerquelle außerhalb des Motors geben kann...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2018)

> ja, aber wo soll denn eine Fehlerquelle AUßERHALB des Motors sein?



Nur so als Beispiel, z.B. 2 x die gleiche Phase auf einer Ader.


----------



## Mat2018 (11 Dezember 2018)

Ok, danke!


----------

